# Galician: Foucellas, Soutomaior, Varela, Gorrión



## laurahya

I am reading a passage about bandits/guerrillas during the Civil War and I was wondering if the names are pseudonyms that actually mean something. At first I assumed they were just names but the 'O' prefix and the fact that 'Gorrión' means 'sparrow' made me think perhaps they were adopted names.

_Todo fue bien hasta que conocí a *Foucellas*. Yo ya había estado con varios: con *Soutomaior*, el que raptó el Santa María en pleno océano, con *O Varela*, el señor de la dinamita de San Fins y con *O Gorrión*._

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Outsider

Search here.


----------



## laurahya

Wow, I've been looking for a galego dictionary for ages, thank you! Well, nothing comes up for anything except Gorrión, so I suppose they must be real names. So is 'O' a normal prefix for a Galician name?


----------



## jonquiliser

Apparently this "Foucellas" fellow was born in As Foucellas, thus the name by which he got known. A "souto" is a forest of chestnut trees - Soutomaior is the large one . Varela, nen idea. It is common that names of villages and such go with the article when the name represents some object.


----------



## laurahya

jonquiliser said:


> Apparently this "Foucellas" fellow was born in As Foucellas, thus the name by which he got known. A "souto" is a forest of chestnut trees - Soutomaior is the large one . Varela, nen idea. It is common that names of villages and such go with the article when the name represents some object.


Oh, I see, it's similiar to names like Lacroix (and now that I mention that name, I realise I should really have noticed the pattern earlier  ). Thank you for clearing up the other names, too. How did you find out Foucellas was named after a town, or did you just make the connection yourself? Anyway, thanks so much again!


----------



## Nizo

I'm guessing Soutomaior is linked to the Spanish name Sotomayor.  Here's what I found on a website (http://www.surnames.org/apellidos/sotomayor.htm) about that name:

Los genealogistas no se han puesto de acuerdo sobre el origen específico del apellido Sotomayor y en que época cronológica se usó por primera vez. De todas formas - como ocurre en la mayor parte de topónimos y apellidos españoles- tiene un origen lingüístico y ha derivado hasta la forma actual a partir de la leyes fonéticas propias de cada época histórica. Antiguo linaje castellano y gallego, muy ilustre.

So it appears it has a long lineage and is connected with Galicia too.


----------



## jonquiliser

laurahya said:


> Oh, I see, it's similiar to names like Lacroix (and now that I mention that name, I realise I should really have noticed the pattern earlier  ). Thank you for clearing up the other names, too. How did you find out Foucellas was named after a town, or did you just make the connection yourself? Anyway, thanks so much again!



Foucellas sounded familiar so I checked on Google, that's where I found that Benigno Andrade García got his nickname after his village of birth .


----------



## treulen

Those names or nicknames could be traslated to Spanish as:

_con *El Varela*, el señor de la dinamita de San Fins y con *El Gorrión*._

And in English: "*The Varela*" (no traslation, it's a surname) and "_*The Sparrow*_".

Then, "O" is not a prefix in Gallegos surnames, but the definite masculine article.

Now I follow in Spanish, sorry...
Es muy común el uso de este artículo antes de los nombres propios en determinados círculos o en el habla más popular, tanto en español como en portugués, por lo que asumo que en gallego sucede lo mismo.


----------



## Neboah

treulen said:


> Those names or nicknames could be traslated to Spanish as:
> 
> _con *El Varela*, el señor de la dinamita de San Fins y con *El Gorrión*._
> 
> And in English: "*The Varela*" (no traslation, it's a surname) and "_*The Sparrow*_".
> 
> Then, "O" is not a prefix in Gallegos surnames, but the definite masculine article.
> 
> Now I follow in Spanish, sorry...
> Es muy común el uso de este artículo antes de los nombres propios en determinados círculos o en el habla más popular, tanto en español como en portugués, por lo que asumo que en gallego sucede lo mismo.


 
En gallego es la norma usar el artículo (*o, a, os, as*) antes de nombres de personas o apodos. Y sí, en algunas zonas de España (muy pocas) donde sólo hablan castellano también utilizan el artículo (*el, la, los, las*) en estos casos.

Saludos.


----------



## alexacohen

As far as I know the use of the definite article before a name or a nick is not a rule, but an option.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Con la progresiva desrularización del gallego se va perdiendo (como en español) esta costumbre que se tiene hoy en día por rural o por muy coloquial, pero que no entra en los registro cultos de la lengua. En la época de la guerrilla, formada por gentes del pueblo (comunistas y anarquistas) y que se movía sobre todo en el medio rural era normal el uso del artículo. Hoy en día con los apodos se sigue usando.
Soutomaior es un apellido de origen gallego (como muchísimos de los que se creen de origen castellano por su castellanización postmedieval). Era el apellido de unos nobles del sur de Galicia (el más famoso Pedro Madruga (finales del s. XV), conde de Caminha y cuyo castillo de Soutomaior se conserva en muy buenas condiciones actualmente a unos 20 kms. de Vigo.


----------

